# Probleme mit SSD Bootmgr fehlt!!



## Leicker (13. September 2013)

Hi leute habe meinen neuen Pc zusammengebaut und Windows 7 64 bit auf meine SSD EVO 120 GB installiert.

Habe so 2 stunden gesurft und alles eingestellt und habe dann einen Pc neustart gemacht.

Auf einmal steht dann Boot MGR fehlt strg alt enf für den neustart.

Habe meine wichtigen Sachen auf die SSD überschrieben und meine alte festplatte formatiert.
Im UEFI Bios wird die SSD aber erkannt!


Wie kann ich das Problem beheben ohne die Festplatte zu formatieren um an meine Sachen ran zu kommen.


Ich bedanke mich für jede Hilfe.


----------



## True Monkey (13. September 2013)

Argh .......als du das OS auf der SSD installiert hast war die Hdd auch am sys dran oder ?


----------



## Leicker (13. September 2013)

ja .

Also es ist irgendwie kompliziert.


Ich habe eine neue SSD und eine HDD 1 TB die waren leer.

Und habe von meinem alten pc die Festplatte übernommen wo windows7 installiert war.

er wollte von der starten hatte aber immer bluescreen.

habe dann windows 7 auf die ssd getan und danach gestartet.Konnte dann zwischen 2 windows 7 auswählen.

habe dann mit msconfig das alte Windows 7 gelöscht und wieder ganz normal hochgefahren.

Danach habe ich meine alte festplatte formatiert 1.30 stunden gesurft und neustart gemacht.

und jetzt habe ich den salat.


----------



## True Monkey (13. September 2013)

Wahrscheinlich ist 100mb Partition auf der alten HDD gelandet (klick)
Ohne die startet die SSD nicht.
Aber du kannst von einem andern OS auf die SSD zugreifen und deine Daten wieder runterziehen.
Dann neu auf der SSD installieren (als einzigst angeklemmte Platte) und danach erst die HDD dranklemmen oder so wie in dem link beschrieben.

Ach ja ...auf der HDD kannst du ja ein OS installieren um an deine Daten zu kommen


----------



## Leicker (13. September 2013)

Das Blöde ist habe noch ein alter laufwerk mit dem ide kabel. und mein Mainboard unterstüzt es nicht.

Musste von meinem Onkel sein Sata Laufwerk holen und habe es ihn wieder zurückgebaut 

Kann ich das alles auch mit einem usb stick machen?

Habe des davor versucht aber er wollte nicht starten.


----------



## Leicker (13. September 2013)

Ich habe gerade gelesen das man dieses Problem auch mit der Windows7 Cd Reperatur heile mache kann stimmt das?


----------



## Hawker2063 (13. September 2013)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Dann neu auf der SSD installieren (als einzigst angeklemmte Platte) und danach erst die HDD dranklemmen oder so wie in dem link beschrieben.


 
TrueMonkey hat Recht! HDD abklemmen (vorher die 100MB-Partition löschen) und Win7 auf der SSD neu installieren. Nach erfolgreich durchgeführter Installation HDD wieder anklemmen, geht.
Klingt so einfach, hat mich aber das ganze letzte Wochenende gekostet *nerv*


----------



## simpel1970 (16. September 2013)

Leicker schrieb:


> Ich habe gerade gelesen das man dieses Problem auch mit der Windows7 Cd Reperatur heile mache kann stimmt das?


 
Ja das stimmt. Aber du musst die Reparatur 3x ausführen (erst dann wird der mbr neu geschrieben).
Schneller geht es nur, wenn du die entsprechenden Befehle in der Eingabeaufforderung selbst eingibst (fixmbr, etc).


----------



## ROG_HD (1. September 2015)

Ich habe genau das selbe Problem nur das ich Windows 10 auf der SSD habe und da kommt auch die BootMGR fehlt und ich habe meine alte HDD nach dem es schon lange installiert wurde erst wieder angeschlossen ich habe nur meine eigen erstellte Partition gelöscht auf der nix drauf war 

Danke im vorraus


----------



## S754 (1. September 2015)

Starte von der Windows DVD und starte die Reperaturoptionen, danach machst du die Konsole auf und gibst diese drei Befehle ein:

bootrec /fixmbr
bootrec /fixboot
bootrec /RebuildBcd

Dann den Rechner neustarten und DVD herausnehmen und Windows müsste wieder normal booten.
Wenn das nicht funktioniert, ist mehr kaputt und du musst die Daten sichern & Windows neu installieren.


----------



## enta (2. September 2015)

Jupp, so sollte es funktionieren, ich mach den Fehler auch JEDES MAL 
Bin schon dran gewöhnt, dass der Bootmgr fehlt.


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (3. September 2015)

enta schrieb:


> Jupp, so sollte es funktionieren, ich mach den Fehler auch JEDES MAL
> Bin schon dran gewöhnt, dass der Bootmgr fehlt.



Woher kommt das eigentlich? Das Problem hatte ich noch nie


----------

